# Dell 964 all in one printer, help linux



## CannonFodder (Aug 25, 2010)

I need help with this scanner, I'd buy a new one but I can't right now until payday.
I have a drawing I need to scan to upload.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 25, 2010)

Uh, well, what's actually wrong with it? What's happening? Do you have the software installed?


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 25, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Uh, well, what's actually wrong with it? What's happening? Do you have the software installed?


 I can't find a driver for it.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 25, 2010)

All searches are turning up "Paperweight under Linux".

Further, the printer is probably a rebranded Lexmark (X8000/X9000-series). However, Lexmark doesn't have any driver support under Linux, either.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 25, 2010)

Runefox said:


> All searches are turning up "Paperweight under Linux".
> 
> Further, the printer is probably a rebranded Lexmark (X8000/X9000-series). However, Lexmark doesn't have any driver support under Linux, either.


 Fuck, looks like I won't be able to upload anything till payday.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 25, 2010)

You could always install XP under VirtualBox and pass the printer through. That would work. SP3 I believe is installable without a key and has a small period of time where you can use it without activating (like Vista/7 can), so make use of your "trial period"!


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 25, 2010)

Runefox said:


> You could always install XP under VirtualBox and pass the printer through. That would work. SP3 I believe is installable without a key and has a small period of time where you can use it without activating (like Vista/7 can), so make use of your "trial period"!


 Already then, I'll try that today, hope it works.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Aug 25, 2010)

Runefox said:


> All searches are turning up "Paperweight under Linux".
> 
> Further, the printer is probably a rebranded Lexmark (X8000/X9000-series). However, Lexmark doesn't have any driver support under Linux, either.


 
Lexmark? LEXMARK? Typical Dell to choose a crappy brand like Lexmark.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 25, 2010)

Leafblower29 said:


> Lexmark? LEXMARK? Typical Dell to choose a crappy brand like Lexmark.


 
Hey, their lasers are pretty OK.  Though, give me an Epson inkjet or an HP laser anyday.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 25, 2010)

neighbor just gave me a free all in one although it prints extremely slow but thats what i have the hp laserjet 1200 series. i printed 130 pages in the time it took me to go to the bathroom


----------

